# pink skin on a goat???



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

HI

Just wanting some advice from people who know about disqualifying faults for shows? I have a gorgeous anglo nubian doe kid who has black / grey pigmentation around her eyes, nose, belly etc but her skinon her body when I look at it looks quite pink??? I have read that pink skin in anglo nubians is a disqualifying fault and just wanted to check what they mean? is it just where you can see the skin or anywhere? and how pink is pink?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Try contacting a breeder in your area and see if they can give you a definition. In boers we have violet pigment that looks pink but has a slight gray tint. It can be hard to distinguish


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... does a anglo nubian differ from a normal nubian? If not, then there is no color standard for nubians.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> ... does a anglo nubian differ from a normal nubian? If not, then there is no color standard for nubians.


I don't believe so. In skillathon (all livestolivestock knowledge including breed id) were taught all nubians are anglo-nubians


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am guessing New Zealand has different standards for their Nubians. Could you take a picture of her skin? I had a couple Nubians who were cream colored and they had kind of yellowish skin. The only time I have ever seen pink skin on any goat is if they have white markings.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all

Yes the NZ standard identifies pink skin as a fault. But from what I can gather it actually refers more to pink pigmentation on nose / around eyes etc which my goat doesn't have. The language is just quite confusing! Thanks all for the posts


----------

